# Ford F150 Sway Control



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a 2010 Ford F150 to pull my 250RS. I was intrigued by the sway control that they advertise for the F150. Click the towing video. Is this marketing hype or the real deal? Currently I don't have sway control on my WDH.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's not hype. If you watch their videos, they clearly show the difference of what it can handle. However, IMO, it's the same as stability control on your car..... it's for that .05% of the time when things really go bad. You NEED a WDH with sway control. Get the Equal-I-zer brand or the Reese Dual Cam. Go for 1000 lb spring bars and you should be good to go. Oh also, when getting the truck, make sure you get the max tow option avalable for that model (they have different names) because you'll need it.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

It's real. I have an '09 with MaxTow and had the opportunity to pull a poorly loaded (read that as tail heavy) construction trailer. I was slow and cautious and expecting sway. I wasn't disappointed after just a short pull once I started down the grade. Once the sway started and I began to take corrective action I heard the anti-lock brake control mounted on the firewall go into action. In a very short time all was back in control. Even though I had faith in the sway control on the 150 I still did all I could do to correct. It was a combination of efforts by myself and the truck that regained control. On a previous time pulling the Outback I was hit by a gust of wind as I passed through an underpass a bit west of Palm Springs. In that occurrance the sway control immediately reduced engine power since I was under a fairly heavy throttle setting.

I like having the sway control on my truck and I'll use it just like I use the anti-lock brakes, seatbelts and airbags on my F150--that is I will still drive within my abilities and safely according to the conditions. I will have faith in the safety features of my ride to be there to assist me if I encounter a situation I can't handle.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the knowledge and advice.
It definately sounds like a nice feature to have on the TV.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ish said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the knowledge and advice.
> It definately sounds like a nice feature to have on the TV.


Does anyone know if the 2007 F150 4x4's have this same type of sway control?


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I believe it first appeared on the 2009 F150. I understand the 2011 F250 will have it too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan Borer said:


> I believe it first appeared on the 2009 F150. I understand the 2011 F250 will have it too.


X2, it's on 2009+ MY's. Those can get the factory brake controller too.


----------



## Paul and Rhonda (Jul 14, 2010)

Whay is the WDH you speak of?? We just retired and purched our first camper (Outback 21RS) towed with a 2010 F150.

Paul


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Paul--

That is your Weight Distribution Hitch, of which there are many types and brands. Your dealer should have sold you one when you bought the trailer.

I had an interesting and unexpected experience with the sway control on my F150 yesterday. The entrance to the freeway was a 300 degree arc with a pretty good down slope to it and as the truck/TT combo started to pick up speed the trailer sway control sensed the increased speed and yaw and applied just enough brake to stop the acceleration. I looked at the dash and the RSC icon was flashing and continued to do so until I straightened out.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Update: Just picked up my 2010 F-150 with max-tow package, integrated brake controller, sway control, etc., etc.!

Now I just need to put some break-in miles on it so I can start towing.


----------



## randtbrown (Mar 10, 2010)

Ish said:


> Update: Just picked up my 2010 F-150 with max-tow package, integrated brake controller, sway control, etc., etc.!
> 
> Now I just need to put some break-in miles on it so I can start towing.


We just got a 2008 F150 FX4, replaced our 2005 Expy as the TV for our 25RSS. Makes a really big difference to us in the towing. We do have the equilizer hitch, but we love the new F150!


----------

